# Ruger American compact SS review



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

My rife came in yesterday and I got to run some round out of it today.I was not expecting a hole lot of rife for 450$ so my expectations were pretty low.I like the look's and feel of it nothing fancy but as soon as I put it to my shoulder all I could do was smile it just felt right.Made my frist dry fire and my jaw drop it is by far my favorite trigger in the house vary crisp don't know how light it is but in the 2 1/2 3# range.Seem like a tuff little rife that could hold up to the abuse of boat ride's and falls.But to the most important how well it shoots.After burning some round's getting zero took it too a hundred yard and put 4 handloads in a thumb nail,one ragged hole.The only con's that comes to mind is the bolts a little sticky not bad but if you point the rife up and unlock the bolt it wont fall.The stock is short than a standard size, fits me great but could be a problem for some, and the safety does not lock the bolt.Now I don't claim to be some kind of pro gun guru just a guy that like to hunt and shoot, so I can only compare the ruger to to other that I have had. so in my closing statement if you want a tack driving rife on a bugget this is definitely one you should look at.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I have looked at that rifle in .308, feels great, dad has one and it has become his favorite rifle among his many.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> I have looked at that rifle in .308, feels great, dad has one and it has become his favorite rifle among his many.


Took it to the river this morning and it just became my favorite. Had to craw under 3 logs and the rife set below my neck in my pack so if my head make it I don't have to worrie about get the barrel hung up. And at 6 1/2# with optics it ajoy to tote and the recoil is vary minimal.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I hunt with the compact 308. Shoots accurate as hell for a super cheap gun. I love it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad it worked out fer ya Chris!!! You better be careful on the river brother!!!


----------

